# CEILING,,,, WTD!



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

i am thinking about setting up an IN-CEILING install,
starting with my bathroom and bedroom then maybe rest of house.
All other components are going to be based on speakers

i need some recommendations on speakers(all types of music),
size, brand, price doesn't matter just need help-
the more freq response the better.

thanks in advanced


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

always wanted to put a flat screen in the ceil .over the bed


----------



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have toyed with this idea for a whole house system. What I have read in the past is that the in wall/ceiling speakers that dont have enclosures dont perform well on average. Look for speakers that have enclosures or make your own boxes. There are some pretty expensive in walls that sound fairly good that I have heard, but with a whole wall (or ceiling) as the front baffle, the sound is never going to be as good as free standing speakers. 

In the end, I suspect it all boils down to what you want to spend on pre made speakers. Or you could try finding a set of bookshelf speakers that you like the sound of and DIY then into the ceiling. A ceiling has more depth to work with than a wall which would make this a viable option. You may have to re direct the port from the rear to the front if they're rear ported.


----------



## thegool (Jul 27, 2010)

not sure what a A/V professional would think of this but just to add my 2 cents...I have in ceiling speakers in all rooms of my house including the rears for 2 surround systems and I used 1 1/2" ductboard to make speaker boxes in the attic. they sound great and being an A/C contractor it was easy for me to do. its not the greatest way to do it but its easy and cheap and works very well. just a suggestion.


----------



## DasBot (Jun 1, 2008)

NXG makes some good stuff. Very well priced. I can still order stuff from them if you'd like.. Or if you have a wholesale license you can order them yourself. Only go with the PRO series though. 

My plans were for a PC in the bottom drawer of the dresser, 42" LCD on the far wall with two round 8" coax setups for front and two for rear.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree with Otis. For a sq room you'll need fabricated sound panels in certain areas of each room. I wouldn't do it unless u got plenty of money to spend.


----------



## audiohazzard (Feb 12, 2010)

If your looking for great in-ceiling speakers PLEASE!!!!! Go to outdoorspeakerdepot.com. They have a very large selection on on-ceiling's way cheaper than retail!!!! I've ordered all of mine from here and couldn't be happier. Good luck, if you have any questions I'll be more than happy to help.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

cant beat dis

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=8953


----------



## audiohazzard (Feb 12, 2010)

It's cool, but remember quality. They look good but look closely at the connections, the wire is 18ga. I look at quality build and sound, the in-ceiling speakers I have have top notch crossover components the woofer is Kevlar and the tweeters are silk dome with power rateing of 150 watts each and I paid 125.00 a pair. Good luck


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

audiohazzard said:


> It's cool, but remember quality. They look good but look closely at the connections, the wire is 18ga. I look at quality build and sound, the in-ceiling speakers I have have top notch crossover components the woofer is Kevlar and the tweeters are silk dome with power rateing of 150 watts each and I paid 125.00 a pair. Good luck


anyone can talk like that, 

lets see the name and model and link to your speakers ?


----------



## audiohazzard (Feb 12, 2010)

ICE650 6 1/2" Ceiling Speaker Kevlar Woofer Pair


6 1/2" Kevlar woofers
1" pivoting aluminum tweeters
Contour Switches: +3dB Bass and +3dB Treble
Power Handling: 150 watts
Freq Response: 30Hz - 22kHz
Impedance: 8 ohms
Sensitivity: 92dB 1W/1m
Diameter x Depth: 9 1/4" x 35⁄8"
Ceiling Cut Out: 8 1/4"
Sold in pairs
10 Year warranty
New Construction Bracket Use OSD-NCCB6-K
Metal Back Box Use BB-6


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

that does look like a good option, i guess we'd have to listen to them both to decide which actually sounded better?

ones a 6.5 the other an 8"


----------



## audiohazzard (Feb 12, 2010)

The can is 8" which leaves a 6" driver.
(Descant RSP-825CH 8" Coaxial In-Ceiling Speaker

The RSP series was designed to provide the same high quality sound in a ceiling speaker as you would have in your stand alone home system.* The fiberglass cone woofer has been carefully married to the silk dome tweeter using high quality crossover components.* The fiberglass cone and silk tweeter provide warm and detailed sound.* Sound quality was the key motivation behind the development of this speaker, but magnetic grill, impact resistant frame and 3-way tweeter volume control were added too for good measure.

6" coaxial in-ceiling speaker with chamber
1" pivital silk dome tweeter
6" fiberglass cone woofer with rubber surround
Audiophile quality crossover with Polypropylene capacitor on the tweeter
3-way tweeter volume control (-3, 0, +3 dB)
Impact resistant frame
ABS rear chamber (required by building codes in most areas)
Magnetically attached painted steel grill
Gold plated push terminals
cutout template
plastic paint shield)
I've done extent research on great sound on a penny.


----------

